# SSD: Corsair Force GT Lifetime



## alie (Oct 3, 2011)

What do you guys think about this SSD:
http://www.corsair.com/ssd/force-se...20gb-sata-3-6gbps-solid-state-hard-drive.html

How long it can last for normal use? Or for programming use? Do you think it can last for > 5 years?

I need your opinion here before I decide to buy it, thanks


----------



## olav (Oct 3, 2011)

When it comes to SSD's the most important thing is to check if it can handle a sudden powerloss. There are some models with supercapacitors. Intel use another implementation to handle sudden powerloss -> http://www.intel.com/content/www/us...-series-power-loss-data-protection-brief.html


----------

